# Viper Car Alarm



## WillieK22

What is wrong with a viper car alarm system if you press armed alarm button and it send back a no response signal?


----------



## qldit

Good Afternoon WillieK22, your best bet would be to obtain the operating manual for that particular alarm system.
There should be a troubleshooting method.

Often these kinds of problems indicate an electronic failure in the system which may require a replacement.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jaggerwild

Good morning Willie,
I think it came un-programmed. Did you have the battery disconnected or replaced recently? 
If so, and your unit is fairly new you have two options take it to who ever installed it. Or if its new and you just want to get it done, if it has the but in the antenna. Turn the ignition on then off within 7 seconds hit the buttons 5 times it will chirp(telling you it's in program mode) if you have viper two button hit both buttons at the same time do both remotes one after the other this should fix your problem. If it doesn't let me know.


----------



## gpaco64

Need info on how to remove a old viper alarm?


----------



## alihan1988

gpaco64 said:


> Need info on how to remove a old viper alarm?


Have a look at www.mrinstall.com and reverse engineer it.
You have identified the valet/LED/shock sensor
starter kill relay and of course the black box
already, so keep going.


----------



## jaggerwild

gpaco64 said:


> Need info on how to remove a old viper alarm?


 If your handy with tools then it is not hard at all, usually just drop the finish panel under the drivers side dashboard. You will see all the connections in the main harness near the ignition wires.
If your not so inclined then take it to someone who can do it for you, they usually will not charge you to remove the unit in hopes that you'll pay them to reinstall it in another auto.


----------



## jaggerwild

Edit


jaggerwild said:


> Good morning Willie,
> I think it came un-programmed. Did you have the battery disconnected or replaced recently?
> If so, and your unit is fairly new you have two options take it to who ever installed it. Or if its new and you just want to get it done, if it has the button in the antenna. Turn the ignition on then off within 7 seconds hit the buttons 5 times it will chirp(telling you it's in program mode) if you have viper two button hit both buttons at the same time do both remotes one after the other this should fix your problem. If it doesn't let me know.


Fixed for clarity.........................


----------



## markdevas

Cool I was just thinking of the conmercial at random. I didn't know if people still owned or used the system.


----------



## teddy-bear

Hi,
Please can I have a manual for the *Viper C60 *please!ray:

I know, its a oldie, bud works still fine...

Greatings from Belgium!:smile:


----------

